# Ms Mofet's Pasta with Broccoli Aglio Olio (With Garlic and Olive Oil)



## msmofet (Dec 4, 2011)

*Ms Mofet's Pasta with Broccoli Aglio Olio (With Garlic and Olive Oil)* 
 
*4 Servings*
 

1/2 lb  (≈ 247g ) Flat pasta such as linguine or tagliatelle
2 large crowns  (≈ 707g ) Broccoli florets  
6 -8 Fresh garlic (Aglio) - chopped or sliced thin - to taste
1/4 cup Olive oil (Olio) 
Ground hot pepper flakes - to taste
Ground Sea Salt - to taste
Ground black pepper - to taste
1/2 - 3/4 cup chicken stock/broth
 

Bring pot of salted water to a boil.
Cook pasta to desired doneness and drain.
In a large sauté pan, heat olive oil over medium heat.
Add the garlic and sauté slightly (just till fragrant). 
Add  broccoli to the pan and cook stirring for 2 minutes. 
Season with salt, black pepper and hot pepper. 
Add chicken stock/broth and cover. 
Cook just till bright in color and tender. 
Add drained pasta to pan with broccoli and toss well. 
Serve with grated Romano and Parmesan cheeses and/or seasoned bread crumbs pan toasted in butter.
*TIP:* Try to time the pasta cooking so it is done just in time to add to broccoli pan.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 5, 2011)

looks good, mofet. toss in a coupla halved grape tomatoes for colour and i'm right there whicha.

does it ever come out soupy at all? 

3/4 cup chicken stock sounds like a lot of broth leftover if you cover it tightly to cook the broccoli.

do you uncover and let it reduce in any way before adding the pasta? or does the pasta suck up a lot of the stock?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 5, 2011)

As usual, msmofet, your dish looks scrumptious and healthy. I could almost smell the garlic!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 5, 2011)

buckytom said:


> looks good, mofet. toss in a coupla halved grape tomatoes for colour and i'm right there whicha.
> 
> does it ever come out soupy at all?
> 
> ...


 Thank you bucky and Tim.

Yes it is a bit soupy sometimes when I add the full 3/4 cup but I like a little "sauce" and the cheese sucks up the liquid when I toss it before I eat it.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks for the recipe, put on list to try soon.


----------



## spork (Dec 5, 2011)

Another winner, mofet!  My kind of nightly meal, that looks sooo good.

With broccoli, I like to steam covered until a poke into a stem with toothpick feels about right, and then finish cooking uncovered to let the remaining liquid evaporate.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

spork said:


> Another winner, mofet! My kind of nightly meal, that looks sooo good.
> 
> With broccoli, I like to steam covered until a poke into a stem with toothpick feels about right, and then finish cooking uncovered to let the remaining liquid evaporate.


 Thank you. I like it saucy sometimes other times I cook uncovered to evap. I do most of my veggies in the microwave coved for a couple minutes with *NO* water added. The moisture from the veggies is enough to steam them. Corn and asparagus taste amazing when micro steamed.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2011)

I find the amount of sauce I like is directly proportional to the amount of bread I plan on eating


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I find the amount of sauce I like is directly proportional to the amount of bread I plan on eating


 LOL I find that after I add the cheese, stir it in and by the time I get to the bottom of the bowl the liquid is gone and no need for sopping.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> LOL I find that after I add the cheese, stir it in and by the time I get to the bottom of the bowl the liquid is gone and no need for sopping.


Well what do you do *then* with all that wonderful bread you make? We must have soppy meals!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Well what do you do *then* with all that wonderful bread you make? We must have soppy meals!


 I make garlic bread for tomato sauce sopping or just for poops and giggles. LOL I really don't do much sopping. BUT I do love garlic bread. I like to use it as a base for french bread pizza. And roast beef sandwiches.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I make garlic bread for tomato sauce sopping or just for poops and giggles. LOL I really don't do much sopping. BUT I do love garlic bread. I like to use it as a base for french bread pizza. And roast beef sandwiches.


I have a "Pizzazz" Pizza making machine. It makes awesome pizza from regular pizza dough, but I also like to use it for making open faced sandwiches and bread slice pizza. I haven't tried using french bread slices yet, but now that you've given me the idea, I'll be doing that soon.

I'll report back on how it works!

Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I have a "Pizzazz" Pizza making machine. It makes awesome pizza from regular pizza dough, but I also like to use it for making open faced sandwiches and bread slice pizza. I haven't tried using french bread slices yet, but now that you've given me the idea, I'll be doing that soon.
> 
> I'll report back on how it works!
> 
> Thanks!


 Don't cut into slices. Just split the french bread longways and make garlic bread under the broiler. THEN top the garlic bread with you fav pizza toppings and into oven or under broiler again to melt/brown the cheese.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Don't cut into slices. Just split the french bread longways and make garlic bread under the broiler. THEN top the garlic bread with you fav pizza toppings and into oven or under broiler again to melt/brown the cheese.


 
Thanks for the clarification! I can still make that work using the Pizzazz machine! My oven has been broken for quite some time.

I'm shopping for a really nice electric oven/range. I haven't found one that I like yet, so I'm using my counter-top appliances instead of a regular oven.

It's a challenge sometimes.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thanks for the clarification! I can still make that work using the Pizzazz machine! My oven has been broken for quite some time.
> 
> I'm shopping for a really nice electric oven/range. I haven't found one that I like yet, so I'm using my counter-top appliances instead of a regular oven.
> 
> It's a challenge sometimes.


I have a GE Profile range/oven. The range is gas and has 3 grates on top - a long middle burner that has an extra non stick plate you can switch the grate out so you can use the middle burner for a griddle. The oven is gas and has regular bake PLUS convection bake and convection roast (I LOVE the convection roast but rarely use convection bake), Plus a second warming oven (electric) that goes up to 400F. (I have never used it. I use the draw as storage for the broiler pan and my no stick crepe pans).


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I have a GE Profile range/oven. The range is gas and has 3 grates on top - a long middle burner that has an extra non stick plate you can switch the grate out so you can use the middle burner for a griddle. The oven is gas and has regular bake PLUS convection bake and convection roast (I LOVE the convection roast but rarely use convection bake), Plus a second warming oven (electric) that goes up to 400F. (I have never used it. I use the draw as storage for the broiler pan and my no stick crepe pans).


 
That oven/range sounds great, msmofet, but I don't need one that fancy. A simple electric oven/range with no frills will work for everything I make.


----------



## letscook (Dec 6, 2011)

mmmm  need to make this -  
be a bad girl and add parm cheese and a lil heavy cream and some mushrooms even yummier


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

letscook said:


> mmmm need to make this -
> be a bad girl and add parm cheese and a lil heavy cream and some mushrooms even yummier


 Thank you


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2011)

Simply Divine, Ms M!

(With no apologies to Bette Midler!)


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Simply Divine, Ms M!
> 
> (With no apologies to Bette Midler!)


 Thank you laurie. XOXOXOXOX Hows your tummy today?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thank you laurie. XOXOXOXOX Hows your tummy today?



I managed to get down the rice noodles and spring roll DH left me for breakfast, and a mini bagel and yogurt for lunch.  It was bad before that, but the doctor gave me something to take before my meals which seems to help a little. Things still don't taste the way they should though, but they stay down which is most important.

Thanks so much for asking.  I can't wait until I feel well enough to try some of your recipes!


----------

